# NZ 2012 season



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

Thrillhouse said:


> Kia Ora NZ shredders!
> 
> Well things are off to a good start so far, got in 3 good days at Coronet last weekend and another three days off work for the Opening of Remarks tomorrow!
> 
> Who's riding where this year and on what gear?


 I went for a week last year to the remarkables, and going back this year again in aug for another week. Which mountain is suited to who better? If that makes any sense lol.


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

If you mean coronet vs remarks? Depends what sort of riding you're into; if you're into park or backcountry i'd say remarks but if you want groomers and fast runs then coronet. totally dependent on weather as well though, one peak may be covered in fog while the other across the valley is having a bluebird day!

Cardrona is a good mix of both if you've got a good enough hire car to go over the crown range as well :thumbsup:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

whats treble cone like? heard its the best terrain out of all those 3


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> whats treble cone like? heard its the best terrain out of all those 3


Can't say with any certainty mate; last time i was at TC was about 3 or 4 years ago and it was a terrible icy and wet day. From all reports i've had though it can't be beat on a great day. Pretty keen to have a crack this season and Ohau as well.

So this afternoon, i thought id take up my old 63 Burton Floater to Remarks and try a bit of tussock bashing. What a shithouse idea that was, i felt like a fucking learner again! :laugh:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hahaha at least you are getting some time on the snow, i wish i could have some time to get up there and test my new shit out!!! supposed to be a big storm later this week here in Aus if thats the case I'm up there ASAP!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> Hahaha at least you are getting some time on the snow, i wish i could have some time to get up there and test my new shit out!!! supposed to be a big storm later this week here in Aus if thats the case I'm up there ASAP!


Ill be there sunday monday to cash in on this next system


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

This man^ speaks the truth. It would help me personally too. Have been mauling over living there after college. Although it's my second choice. It's still sounds awesome. And even if I didn't move I would be there during the summer on vacation.


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

will get onto some pics as soon as i get round to taking some guys! been too busy getting my shred on and trying not to destroy my new board on hidden rocks. 

fyi, my avatar pic is at The Remarkables looking over one of the main runs. had to climb quite a ways to get that shot!


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

as promised, here's a few pics from today's trip up to my local for a bluebird day following a fresh drop of about 10-15cm's overnight.























































obviously we need a bit more coverage to get full access to some of the backcountry areas you can see, but it's only the second week of the season at Remarks with some good weather predicted for this week.

pretty lovely conditions today all the same though!


----------



## pleiades (Jun 11, 2012)

so super jelly right now.... stuck in Adelaide with all the cold and rain but no snow.... Thanks so much for the pics! *crys*


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Beats the north island by far!
Still waiting here for some more coverage!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

sweet pics

keep them coming:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Heres some pictures from the north island!
Just hit the 1m base and things are just starting to open.

How to I make these pics smaller haha?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok. I changed my mind. Maybe I don't wanna see pictures. I'm gonna go cry in the corner for a few hours and then try to invent a time machine to skip summer.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Cheers for the pics guys. Nice to see what it's like back home. Never rode there, but hope to check it out at some stage :thumbsup:

Wow, those last shots are crazy. Were they in the middle of grooming when they were taken?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I too am super jelly.

Just out of curiosity, are you above the treeline? 
Has it been raped of all the trees? Or is there just no trees?

It's not a joke, I don't know.:dunno:

TT


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

grafta said:


> Cheers for the pics guys. Nice to see what it's like back home. Never rode there, but hope to check it out at some stage :thumbsup:
> 
> Wow, those last shots are crazy. Were they in the middle of grooming when they were taken?


They just finished grooming those (kinda anyway). Theyve been at it pretty solidly over the past few days as its only really started snowing then.
The middle pic is from sat (still being groomed and closed) and is the same run as the first and third pics (which are from sunday) if that makes any sense.




timmytard said:


> I too am super jelly.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are you above the treeline?
> Has it been raped of all the trees? Or is there just no trees?
> ...


We had a chemical spill from the top wiping out all the trees :laugh:

But yeah its all above the treeline. You can kinda see where the green is on the first pic.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

That is super weird that there are no trees on NZ resorts. I'll get off my ass and look up why that is one day...


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Im going up to Ohau next week and will make sure to post some pics


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

grafta said:


> That is super weird that there are no trees on NZ resorts. I'll get off my ass and look up why that is one day...


This got me thinking too. So I googled it.

Turns out its more to do with the elevation and ground composition.
At higher altitudes the thinner air makes it harder for plantation to grow and generally the higher up you are the rockier the ground is as the good soil gets washed down.
Makes enough sense I guess.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Jollybored said:


> This got me thinking too. So I googled it.
> 
> Turns out its more to do with the elevation and ground composition.
> At higher altitudes the thinner air makes it harder for plantation to grow and generally the higher up you are the rockier the ground is as the good soil gets washed down.
> Makes enough sense I guess.


I guess it does!


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Jollybored said:


> Turns out its more to do with the elevation and ground composition.
> At higher altitudes the thinner air makes it harder for plantation to grow and generally the higher up you are the rockier the ground is as the good soil gets washed down.
> Makes enough sense I guess.


You can also add to that the fact that New Zealand's native trees are predominantly evergreen broadleaf varieties, which are not generally as tolerant of the extreme cold as the conifers and deciduous trees, like aspens, seen in other parts of the world. This tends to lead to the tree line being at a lower altitude than say the North American Rockies.

Apart from the main factor, being temperature, strong winds also stunt plant growth, and mountains can be surprisingly dry places when you get higher in altitude, which doesn't help.

All in all, the alpine environment is a pretty nasty place for any plant to grow.


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

df_321 said:


> Im going up to Ohau next week and will make sure to post some pics


Please do, the missus and i are planning a long weekend there staying in the lodge at some point over the season!

With regards to trees and NZ resorts, I think a few of the smaller club fields in Canterbury have the possibility of tree runs (as long as they get dumped on!) and NZSki have started planting a few on Coronet as well. But yeah, would be nice to have em down here but the LOTR scenery more than makes up for it!


----------

